# Vintage Belt Driven Sebastian Metal Lathe - $1400 (los gatos, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jul 20, 2020)

Vintage Belt Driven Sebastian Metal Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Vintage belt driven metal lathe manufactured by Sebastian Lathe of Cincinnati . The swing is 12",...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 20, 2020)

Cool old lathe, but too much $$$.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 20, 2020)

He's dreaming if he thinks it will sell at that price, especially if it's been a garden ornament for any length of time
-M


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 20, 2020)

I don't know if it's a Covid-19 related phenomenon, but recently asking prices for lathes on CL in my area have gone up
quite a bit.  The prices are nuts, and of course they aren't moving.  If anyone wants to pay $4100.00 for a bog standard
10" Logan, I know where to find one...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes, priced about 2-3x too high.  Just interesting to see.


----------

